# Most durable sealant??



## stuart2588 (Oct 15, 2008)

If you had a customer that was older and not able to wash his car that much, his car is always garaged and driven around 6k miles a year what sealant would you recommend to him? What would be the most durable?

Would supaguard be a good idea if the paint is preped to a high standard???

I am just curious to hear ideas, as supaguard is sounding more appealing to me the more I read about it lol Dont know why lol .


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Supaguard is pants. The best sealant out there would probably be Zaino, prices look expensive although if you do the maths its one of the cheapest sealants in the world :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well the most durable sealant that ive used is Zaino Z2 Ive had 6 months out of it


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Supaguard is pants. The best sealant out there would probably be Zaino, prices look expensive although if you do the maths its one of the cheapest sealants in the world :thumb:


I second that:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

as said zaino,

jetseal's not too shabby either


----------



## jdoria (Sep 18, 2007)

Zaino Z-5pro or Z-2pro. 

Priced right and a top quality product that lasts.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't forget ye-olde Duragloss 105 :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Zaino, Duraglos 105 over 601 or of course FK1000 paste sealant or Collinite.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

duragloss 105
Collinite 476s
collinite 915
wolfgang deep gloss sealant


but going off what you have said, garaged car, 6k miles, I'd put money on most waxes being able to cope with that for six months.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Zaino Z2 pro with ZFX allowing multiple layers in one session IME :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Colli 845 2 or 3 layer


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Zaino Z2 layered with the ZFX additive would be one option and a good one.

Duragloss 105 for a base layer, topped with 111 would be another very good (and cheaper) option which is equally high performing IMHO.

Supaguard... now, this has a bad rep primarily because it is poorly applied to bad paint and the earth is charged for it... but as a high durability sealent, I would not be dismissing it straight out of hand based on its reputation. If the paint is well prepped then as a sealent it has been reported to last pretty well. Its bad reputation (brought about mainly by misuse or poor use along with rip-off prices) is what tarnishes it.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Bought from ebay, AG Lifeshine (paint sealent) is a cheap and hugely durable sealent. Should see 6 months plus from this.

IMO it's a good product if you ignore the inflated claims and market hype and treat as a more durable EGP type of product.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Tropicare????


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

As above, forget Supaguard or any of those dealer applied/sold ones - they are only guaranteeing to leave you with paint on your car once you've read through the warranty.
Unfortunately, I can't agree that Zaino is the BEST (always a subjective term), as it is designed to work on flawless paint to give of its best, looks-wise.
For lesser money, and proven durability using an industry-standard testing methodology, you should go with Bilt Hamber Autobalm.
The next best, and is a hybrid polymer wax rather than a sealant, would be Collinite.

Iain (Finer Details) has an on-going trial of sealants (and waxes), and Zaino fell fairly early in the test, but I'm not sure what the latest is on the trial, especially with Autobalm.
Supaguard (or similar) fell down too, proving somewhat what has been said in here about it being more hype over substance.
One such company's employee (so it would seem) came on here and spoke up about theirs, but hasn't been seen since after myself and one or two others posed a few questions to him, and pointed a few fallacies out as well.
Bilt Hamber is here, you can ask them anything you like, and if not entirely satisfied with their product, they'll refund you the cost of it, irrespective of whom it was purchased from - them directly or one of their resellers, whom are members here also.
Don't know which of the other brands listed above that stand over their products in such a manner - they all might, they all might not.


----------



## agentf1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Another vote for Zaino. :thumb:


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

Duragloss 105 gets my vote! Lookin forward to getting "Zaino'd" this spring!!


Nes


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

I actually like Duragloss' 501 from their marine line. Strong cleaners (chemical) do a great job to give a base for the sealant that resides in the mix.
6+ months easy..........until you top it with Collinite 915 the next day!


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I've used 1 coat of Z2 Pro and threw a coat of ZCS on once a month and its beading non stop, 365 days a year.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I never had any luck with Z2, but I have to give it a new chance...


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Finding this thread very interesting.

We have a garaged car, which covers only 6k in 12 months, and the OP wants recommendations for a product to last 6 months.

So 3k in miles in 6 months on a garaged car. I'm amazed by the number of recommendations for multi layering, and topping recommendations.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> Finding this thread very interesting.
> 
> We have a garaged car, which covers only 6k in 12 months, and the OP wants recommendations for a product to last 6 months.
> 
> So 3k in miles in 6 months on a garaged car. I'm amazed by the number of recommendations for multi layering, and topping recommendations.


good point Iain..

When I first got this MG about 4 years ago, before I found DW, I bought a Zy Titanium kit, and the car had HDC and 1 x Titanium. It is a 2k pa car and lives in the garage. 12 months later it was still clearly beading and sheeting pretty much as new....

I think you're right tha many waxes and sealants will see 6 months in the OP's conditions, but most people have read only 'most durable' and gone with that - me included to a point as well


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

In the low mileage, garaged conditions though, would Zaino or any of the other sealants mentioned above last 12 months or more, therefore still being the most effective long term solution?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

organgrinder said:


> In the low mileage, garaged conditions though, would Zaino or any of the other sealants mentioned above last 12 months or more, therefore still being the most effective long term solution?


They should do with top ups of for example Zaino Z8 ect


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Zaino lasts 6 to 8 months in my state of australia which is a great accomplishment
From all of my testing, of those that are sealants, not laquer coatings (C1 etc), the prize goes too.

GLARE ADVANCED
The Australian version and only available in Australia, $200 per litre (hyper concentrated) sealant which once applied over Glare Zero, provides a surface tension and protective coating (in the paint not just on top of it) that it takes 15 hours for rain water to dry on the paint and then the water marks just wipe off
If the car gets rained on whilst you drive and stops near your home, once home, there is no water on the car and it looks 97% like you just washed it

Water spots can never etch in and it buries orange peel in the clear coat. 
Paint never fades and it becomes slightly harder to scratch

Second place 

Driven to Perfection Marine sealant - non water soluble. On tonneau covers, paint, glass, rubber, plastics, metals etc, it's mega hydrophobic seal provides a mega tough barrier of protection and prevents any chance of future oxidation. 

On a tonneau cover, 15 to 25 hours is the typical time it takes for water to dry and even in monsoon conditions, the water doesn't remove the sealant or the non greasy sheen it gives 

Sheeting is phenomenal and slickness never goes away if you use the driven spray sealant
Provides a glaze like finish which makes red paint 2 shades darker.
Best applied over the top of Prima Amigo and via orbital (work both in for at least 10 mins)


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Three layers of ZFX'd Zaino Z2 on my Caddy has lasted perfectly. This was applied around the 1st of July with no tops ups of any other product and it really is amazing how it's lasting. Beading is still very tight even through dirt and after a quick foam and wash with water sheeting much like when it wasn first applied. It's also sat outside through all those months.

I know we sell it so it's easy to big a product up, but the durability ahs amazed me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find Zaino almost too easy to use


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

My car is garaged and has done about 7k in the past 6 months since it was Zaino'd. (done together with a full paint correction).

It had 3 coats of Z2 with ZFX when it was detailed and since then has been washed pretty much weekly with snow foam. I've given it a coat of Z8 every 4-6 weeks.

It still shines as nicely and beads/sheets as well as it did when it was first done.

Zaino gets the thumbs up for durability from me.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

PJS said:


> Iain (Finer Details) has an on-going trial of sealants (and waxes), and Zaino fell fairly early in the test


Z6 Z8 & Z-CS only which are only spray maintenance products Z2 & Z5 are still going strong


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> Finding this thread very interesting.
> 
> We have a garaged car, which covers only 6k in 12 months, and the OP wants recommendations for a product to last 6 months.
> 
> So 3k in miles in 6 months on a garaged car. I'm amazed by the number of recommendations for multi layering, and topping recommendations.


Why surprised?

If you have the time and the ability (which is really time and product amount governed) to layer a product then you will get better protection than from a single layer... yes the car may not _need_ it if its life is to maintain as is. But then my car doesn't _need_ its oil changed every 5k miles, but I still do it... Further, and again I return to the case of it its possible then why not, yes it may be more than is needed but there's not exactly a huge amount of extra labour in a second layer nor is there huge amount of product useage yet the benefits are tangible especially if the car changes its use for whatever reason (people's circumstances change), or indeed that the car simply wont need a re-protection for longer. I'd rather over-exceed with a little extra work than aim to "just achieve" a spec, though perhaps this comes also from my work in research where one never stops simply at the spec but always aims to exceed the spec.

Rememberring that many detailers are answering this, you will of course get recommendations of products that will likely deliver OTT of what is required because people want the best they can achieve so the recommendations are of no surprise to me at all.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Its a good point Dave, in reality I'm a lazy bugger and like to do a proper detail maybe twice a year and maybe a couple of top ups in between.

Technically I could probably be happy with a product that lasts around 3 months, i.e. something like Collinite 845.

I think we all like to know that the car is over protected rather than under and I think my current selection of waxes, Zaino and now FK1000p fit the bill.

I don't really need anything more than 6 months protection at most.


----------



## stuart2588 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind replies so far guys.

Here is the car below after I gave it a mini detail and wipedown to inspect the paintwork as I will be giving it a full detail in the new year.










The owner says that he got the car new in 2005 and since then has done 18k miles and it has been kept garaged everyday. When he got it from Bavarian BMW he had Supaguard applied to it. Later in 2006 he decided to treat himself to sending it in to Bavarian for another polish...(I am not sure what this involves at the dealer).

When I washed the car the other day the water sheeted right off it and it dried very quickly. From the glass also. Surely the supaguard couldnt last this long? Or maybe it could as it hasnt done many miles and is always garaged. I havent tried supaguard but this got me interested in it lol.

I will be giving it a full detail in new year to remove heavy swirling and hollograms (poss dealer inflicted). Thanks for all kind replies.

Keep em comming!

Stuart


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Why surprised?


I said amazed....

Purely as the OP asked for a one step reference and got so many layered replies.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Z6 Z8 & Z-CS only which are only spray maintenance products Z2 & Z5 are still going strong


Ah, oops.....was relying upon memory.
Now you've pointed it out, yes, the lesser Z-8 and Z-CS is what was mentioned.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> Zaino lasts 6 to 8 months in my state of australia which is a great accomplishment
> From all of my testing, of those that are sealants, not laquer coatings (C1 etc), the prize goes too.
> 
> *GLARE ADVANCED*
> ...


 So how many months from those two?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

PJS said:


> As above, forget Supaguard or any of those dealer applied/sold ones - they are only guaranteeing to leave you with paint on your car once you've read through the warranty.
> Unfortunately, I can't agree that Zaino is the BEST (always a subjective term), as it is designed to work on flawless paint to give of its best, looks-wise.
> For lesser money, and proven durability using an industry-standard testing methodology, you should go with Bilt Hamber Autobalm.
> The next best, and is a hybrid polymer wax rather than a sealant, would be Collinite.
> ...


Another vote for Bilt Hamber Autobalm, excellent product in my experience.

Something which has been getting rave reviews at the minute is Finish Kare #1000P paste sealant. I've not tried it yet myself, but it supposed to be quite durable too.


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

With all the talk of time got from different sealants per layer ,does this mean say you get 6 months from one layer if you put 2 do you get 12 or three 18. what is the equation for the per layer appication? Also if you use a detailer on a regular interval how long does this prolong the life of your LSP.


----------

